# Pearson Vue trick for NREMT - a way to find out ASAP if you passed or failed?



## ChanelCinq (Jul 26, 2013)

So with the NCLEX-RN (the NREMT for nursing) there is something called the Pearson Vue trick.  

Basically you login to Peasron Vue right after you finish the exam and if you get the message "Our records indicate that you have recently scheduled this exam. Please contact your Member Board for further assistance. Another registration cannot be made at this time."  If you get that message then you passed NCLEX.

If you log in and it takes you to the credit card screen to re-register then you failed.  Everyone I know in nursing uses this and it is ALWAYS right.  There is a 3rd message that can appear and it is "The candidate currently has test results that are on hold. A new registration cannot be created at this time."  That does not mean pass or fail just that they happened to pull results for that exam for review or a billion different reasons but in hundreds of people I only heard that pop up happen once.

This is very handy in states like CA where you have to wait 3 or 4 weeks before you know your results from the state.  

So is there anything like this for the NREMT?


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 26, 2013)

When I tried it,  it said I had test results currently pending.


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh and should it matter the state you're in if you use Pearson for the nr?


----------



## ChanelCinq (Jul 26, 2013)

Mariemt said:


> Oh and should it matter the state you're in if you use Pearson for the nr?



My reference in having to wait 3 to 4 weeks for results for CA was in reference to the NCLEX.  About 70% or more of the states participate in quick results and you pay like 7 bucks 48 hours after taking the NCLEX and you can see if you passed or failed before they send out the info by mail.  

CA does NOT participate in quick results.  So for the NCLEX in CA you have to wait for the mail unless if you do the Pearson Vue Trick.

So Mariemt I am still confused if this is something that works for the NREMT?


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 26, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> My reference in having to wait 3 to 4 weeks for results for CA was in reference to the NCLEX.  About 70% or more of the states participate in quick results and you pay like 7 bucks 48 hours after taking the NCLEX and you can see if you passed or failed before they send out the info by mail.
> 
> CA does NOT participate in quick results.  So for the NCLEX in CA you have to wait for the mail unless if you do the Pearson Vue Trick.
> 
> So Mariemt I am still confused if this is something that works for the NREMT?


 their reporting system was down. They had my results but did not get them posted to nremt. I tried the trick. Not, it did not work. I got the error that I had results pending.

I thought I answered this?


----------



## ChanelCinq (Jul 26, 2013)

Mariemt said:


> their reporting system was down. They had my results but did not get them posted to nremt. I tried the trick. Not, it did not work. I got the error that I had results pending.
> 
> I thought I answered this?



I wasn't sure if you answered it because you said you tried but the site was down.  I didn't know if you just randomly tried to check it or it is something that is widely known.  Does that make sense?  I thought maybe it was just something you thought you would try but not necessarily an available method.

OK it sounds like it is not quite as reliable as the Pearson Vue site.  I have tried to go to nremt.org a lot over the past few weeks and the site seems to always be down.  It took more than a dozen tries over 3 weeks before I could even register.

Do you have the steps that I need to take?  I know I take the NREMT at a Pearson Vue center but I registered on the https://www.nremt.org site.  For NCLEX everything was done on the Pearson Vue site.  

Is it called the NREMT trick?  Or how do I go about doing it.  I tried Googling things but that did not work, hence why I am asking here.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 7, 2013)

Has anyone else tried this?  

I tried to follow the steps I use for NCLEX and I cannot even do the first step.  I don't think it works but can anyone confirm?

Just so you know the steps for NCLEX are:

here are the exact steps to see if you passed or failed the nclex exam on the pearson vue web site:

1) go to http://www.vue.com/nclex.
2) select the 'test taker services' tab at the top.
3) click 'register' on the right side.
4) click the 'credit card' link.
5) click the 'sign in' link in the second sentence.
6) enter your username.
7) enter your password.
8) click the <sign in> button.
9) click 'register' on the left side.
10) select your test type.
11) click the <next> button.
12) select your country.
13) click the <next> button.
14) answer the yes/no questions.
15) select your country again.
16) select your state.
17) type in your city.
18) click the <search> button. a list of schools should appear.
19) select your school.
20) select the month and year of your graduation.
21) select your board of nursing.
22) click the <next> button.

very important: at this point, if you get a pop up that says 'the candidate currently has test results that are on hold. a new registration cannot be created at this time.', it has nothing to do with passing or failing; it just means that they are reviewing your records due to random reviews that they conduct, or because they needed to locate some data or papers, etc. this means you will possibly have to wait a few more days than your friends who did not get this message. if you get the message 'our records indicate that you have recently scheduled this exam. please contact your member board for further assistance. another registration cannot be made at this time.', that means you passed. if you do not get either message and go straight to the credit card information page, that means you did not pass.

End
--------

Obviously I am going to www.vue.com/nclex but even so none of the directions match up.  Is this an option?  I am thinking it doesn't work with NREMT since only one person responded.

But if there is something similar can someon plase post the steps?  Thanks!


----------

